# Slippery Bunks



## Ebug (Jan 1, 2017)

Good morning all and Happy New Year.

I was searching the ol' interweb this morning looking for boat trailer part when I ran across these purpose built slippery bunk covers.

https://www.caliberproductsinc.com/marine-trailer-accessories/BunkWraps.php

A quick search online will sort out where to buy for the cheapest.


They sure are expensive concidering that richg99 told us all about a super low cost way of doing the same thing with gutter down spouts from a big box store for under $20. You can see his version at the link below.

https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=40137&hilit=gutter

Just more in formation for the Tin boat builders out there.

Rob


----------



## Mark_Fisher (Jan 5, 2017)

I'm VERY happy with my PVC gutter bunk covers. My light 1648 skiff slides off after a small bounce at the bow, and winds back up easily without submerging the bunks or even the hubs. 

I do make sure the bow and belly band are secure for the road. In salt water apps, I expect there would be less corrosion than carpet as well.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleH (Jan 6, 2017)

Mark_Fisher said:


> In *salt water apps*, I expect there would be less corrosion than carpet as well.


Well said ... look at this picture of a friend's less than 10-year boat, used in saltwater, that sits on the trailer all Winter. The trailer was dunked once in the Fall to pull the boat out ... and yet look at what can happen ... 

That pitting was caused by 2 things - saltwater (where the salts are corrosive to aluminum) and lack of oxygen (O2) as recall that it is the oxide layer on metals that helps prevent the metal from corroding. Similar instance in where SS will turn brown or 'rust' if water is allowed to pool on top or where it corrode when encapsulated in a material, like wood. That is crevice corrosion.


----------



## Maineman750 (Feb 4, 2017)

I used bunks cut from kitchen countertop material made from recycled milk jugs. It is the slipperiest stuff I've ever used and you'll never have to worry about it rotting. I don't know the cost because a buddy of mine got it off a job site when they cut it too short...and free is my favorite price anyway. Don't have pics of the bunks but I do have one of the guide ons.


----------



## richg99 (Feb 5, 2017)

Hmmm...Dale brings up a good point. Guess it is important that the water can "get out" rather than being trapped against the hull. After all, our boats sit on the trailer 95% of the time. 

I'll have to look and be sure that no water is trapped against the gutter down spouts. I don't think it is, but it doesn't hurt to check. I imagine that any water accumulation gets blown out while driving at 70 mph for an hour or two each time I go fishing.

However, it might be a good thing to slide the hull back and forth a bit just before snugging her down after recovering the boat. I can do that with the slippery coverings.
richg99


----------

